# Steve's Opti-white Nano - Ikita Kaseki



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

After I moved house last month, I decided to re-do my very neglected opti-white nano.  I went for a wood scape, using some redmoor and manzanite wood.  Unfortunately, due to lack of certain hardware/CO2 it's already gone pearshaped    Anyhow, I've decided to rip that down and do it again.  I've just recieved a large portion of HC from the for sale section of the forums, so wanted to give this a proper go.

Specs:

TGM Optiwhite Nano on ADA style cabinet (brilliant quality tank and stand!)
TGM Fossilised wood
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia 1 (powder)
Azoo HOB filter (have issues with my Eheim external at the moment)
Pressurised CO2 via DO!Aqua music glass
18w Superfish PL light

Planting will be purely HC (and possibly some hairgrass of some sort, as it's mixed in with the HC!)

I'm thinking this will be a shrimp tank.  I'd really like to breed some RCS, and I think this might be the perfect tank for it   I'll probably start with cherries though! (Calling LondonDragon!!)

Heres a quick shot of the hardscape I've been playing with in a tray of gravel (appologies for the dark photo):


----------



## NeilW (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Already sounds great   .  I would have loved to have got hold of one of those TGM nano cabinet/tank combos but sadly I'm from many many miles away from them.  They were doing them for Â£99 at one stage too?!


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Looking good Steve!

Would be perfect for shrimp!


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Thanks guys 

Neil, they're still advertised as Â£99.  I bought mine for Â£150   Actually, Â£150 was still a great price!


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Nice work Stevo, looks familiar


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Hah! Yes, it's a little similar to TGM's long tank but when I bought this opti-white setup, and fossilised wood, I initially set it up much more similar to that tank.  This is the original hardscape from last year:






I wanted to go for more of an iwagumi look, but the pieces I have are quite specific to that previous scape.  I've broken up one piece, but didn't have time last night to do more (a bit late in the eve to be hammering stuff to pieces  )

I'm still working on the layout.  Having looked at the photos I've taken (following Saintly's example), it looks a little too "organised".  It's difficult when you have such a tiny space, and equally when the tank is quite tall for it's size.  

A challenge I relish conquering


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Looking good Steve, I am sure you will come up with something stunning, keep on hammering


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Thanks mate   I think that large piece at the back might not survive the night


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

I think I've got a layout I like   I sat playing about with the fossil wood this evening whilst cooking dinner and managed to get something I liked (after I'd smashed up a few bits )  I then proceeded to fiddle a bit more and cocked up what I'd created.  This is often for the better though, as what I have now is far better I feel!






Slightly photochopped and heavily fiddled with due to poor light.  Couldn't get a decent photo using a flash so had to go for some horrid exposure time - 1/15 Shutter, F/5.0, ISO 400


----------



## NeilW (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Like it a lot, not so regimented and linear as the last couple.  Excellent stuff.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Thats lovely steve.


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Steve

Looks really natural now and not so linear, it just shows even thought you are only playing with a few rocks there are so many options.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

It's often been said that my rocks are very natural...


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Andy tries not to laugh as Steves joke......... :?


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Ok, I spent some time this evening sorting out the tank.  I cleaned it out on Sunday, and tonight I rinsed the old Aqua Soil.  Unfortunately I had a mix of normal and powder in the last scape, using some old normal sized to pad out the new powder I'd bought.  This time though, I have capped the old AS with some new powder as I still had some left over


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Looking Good Steve! 

what ya planting?


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> what ya planting?



Thanks 

HC.  Nothing but HC     Determined to grow it properly for once!  It's a tried and tested look, I just want to tick that iwagumi/HC box   I could mix things up and use some E. Parvula, but we'll see how it looks/if it grows!

The next problem I have is fitting all of the equipment into the cabinet.  Struggling at the moment, although I've managed to cram an Eheim 2213 and a 2kg fire extinguisher into it so far.  If only I could shoe-horn the external heater in, I'd be happy


----------



## Garuf (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Does a hydor not fit in there?! I thought there'd be plenty of space, vertically at least.


----------



## Jase (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Looks nice and tidy, Steve, HC will look great   

I think i'll be trying some Petrified wood in my next scape


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Does a hydor not fit in there?! I thought there'd be plenty of space, vertically at least.



It might just, but it's the plumbing that's an issue.  The cabinet is less than 20cm deep!  Getting the filter tubing to contort to the right places might be difficult without it kinking.  I'm up for the challenge though 

Thanks Jase   It's great fun trying to smash this stuff up, without it dissintegrating into tiny bits!  And without it taking your eye out (safety first people!   )  It smells like flint when you hit it with a hammer, and sparks like it too!


----------



## NeilW (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had this problem too with the thin cabinet on my nano, I literally spent about 3 hours on it without getting the tubing to kink and that was without a fire extinguisher too!  Could you post some pics of it all squashed in when its done ?

cheers
-Neil


----------



## Nelson (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

love the hardscape  .get the HC in then  .


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

I need to get all of the equipment sorted out first, but hopefully that will be tonight


----------



## Jase (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Update? Planted? How's your back?!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Not yet mate. Got home last night and flaked out.  Hopefully tonight I'll have more energy to get this nailed


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

I've finally managed to stuff everything into the cabinet.  It took a lot of head scratching, pipe routing and general frustration.  Not everything is plugged in as yet, I'm hoping to plant this scape tomorrow and fill it, at last!

I should name this scape "Frustration"


----------



## andyh (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I should name this scape "Frustration"




I think the title "Organised Chaos" suits it more


----------



## Garuf (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Jesus. I didn't think it was going to be that tight. Maybe they should offer the tanks with an extra inch or so in depth so that you can steal back some room!


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

This is why I've been trying to get hold of a 500g JBL style cylinder, but they're just too expensive!  Oh well, it all fits.  I've got to pull it all out tomorrow to put some live bio media into the filter and get it all filled up/running.  Not looking forward to that.  I could do with mounting the 4 way socket, but I haven't got any screws to do it at the moment.


----------



## Garuf (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

I've got one but it's not with me in Leeds. I'll call home and try and see if they'll post it to you?


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Nice work accommodating all of those items.

That collection of equipment looks like something that should be de-fused.


----------



## flygja (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Gotta admire your logistics and planning


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

I have to say, the way you have organised the Tiny Cupboard is a Thing of Beauty. Looks more impressive in the Flesh


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> This is why I've been trying to get hold of a 500g JBL style cylinder.....



Can you wait until July?  

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Thanks guys   I may have one sorted, though 2 would obviously be a good thing  (with having one backup while the other is being filled).  I don't want to be greedy though


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Finished planting just now.  My HC which I bought of Timme had aquired a bit of hair algae in my holding tank so it took a while to pick out the best bits.  Have been sorting/planting for about 2 hours!  How can a 30x25cm space take so long to plant?!

I've covered with cling film until I've had coffee   Sundays are meant for fresh coffee!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano*

Filled up and everything (except heater at the moment) running.  I used the Oliver Knott filling technique with great results:
















The Do!Aqua music glass diffuser is excellent!  Gives quite a good mist from the entire area of the ceramic disc.  Mind, it is pretty tiny   CO2 is at 2bps more or less.  As there is no fauna in the tank, and wont be for a while, I'm going to blast the CO2 into the scape to give the HC every chance!


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

Looks great Steve! I always appreciate seeing a setup in its setting in the room like this.


----------



## samc (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

that looks great steve  

look foward to seeing it filled in


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

Thanks guys 

I'm starting with ADA Step 1.  Not sure if this is the best course or not, as most of the AS is old and probably has less nutrients, although I have capped with about 5-10mm of new AS.  I might move onto step 2 fairly quickly and see how things progress.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

looks amazing


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

Nice one Steve, good luck with the HC


----------



## andyh (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm starting with ADA Step 1.  Not sure if this is the best course or not, as most of the AS is old and probably has less nutrients, although I have capped with about 5-10mm of new AS.  I might move onto step 2 fairly quickly and see how things progress.



Hello Steve, just my ramblings. If i was in your position, i would just dose Brighty K for the forst week, let the ammonia spike do its thing, which should be quick as you have only added a small amount of ADA. Then following week start dosing the step1 etc. Just make sure your co2 is high flow rate and its getting down to the HC.

It worked for me buddy!  

Andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

Thanks Andy   I'll try that.  CO2 is blasting away, around 2-3bps and getting to most areas of the tank.  The flow pattern seems to not quite get the micro bubbles back around to under the filter outlet, so I'll have to see if the HC suffers in the front right corner.


----------



## Jase (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

It's nice and tidy, just gotta sit back and let it grow


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

looks awesome Steve  very crisp.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

Thanks Ad.  I just want it to grow now


----------



## alzak (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Steve's Opti-white Nano (Now with water!)*

tank looks nice now but in few weeks it will be great good job Steve


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Mar 2010)

Come up with a name for the scape - "Ikita Kaseki" (hopefully translates as living fossil)


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2010)

cool name


----------



## Jase (11 Mar 2010)

Love the name, where did you get it from?


----------



## tel (11 Mar 2010)

I'll echo LondonDragon, good luck with the HC. 
It is a bit of a squeeze in the your cabinet there Steve, no issues with overheating, filter power cables etc ?


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Mar 2010)

The name kind of just occurred to me this afternoon, so I spent 20 minutes trying to figure out the Japanese translation, and in turn the romaji


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The name kind of just occurred to me this afternoon, so I spent 20 minutes trying to figure out the Japanese translation, and in turn the romaji



I reckon Steve that you've just insulted some poor japanese blokes mum instead


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2010)

Steve

I work for a Japanese company aka Mitsubishi and share my office with a number of Japanese speaking colleagues, so i asked them to translate.......... You don't want to know


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

Was it my theory by any chance Andy?


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2010)

ç§ã¯ã‚¹ãƒ†ã‚£ãƒ¼ãƒ–ã‚’è¨€ã†ã“ã¨ãŒã§ãã‚‹ãã‚Œã¯æ¥½ã—ã¿ã‚’ã ã‚ã«ã™ã‚‹ã‹ã‚‚ã—ã‚Œãªã„


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

Why did I ask


----------



## daniel19831123 (11 Mar 2010)

ãã‚Œã¯ãã‚Œã‚’å°ç„¡ã—ã«ã•ã‚Œã¾ã™ã€‚ã¡ã‚‡ã†ã©ãã‚Œã ã€‚ã¨ã“ã‚ã§ã€ãƒ©ãƒ–ãƒªãƒ¼ã‚¿ãƒ³ã‚¯ã€‚


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2010)

Arh why can't I remember my Japanese...


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

èåœçš„å‘³é“ã€‚


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

ç”ŸããŸåŒ–çŸ³ (Itika Kaseki) - Living Fossil

Google translate FTW


----------



## andyh (12 Mar 2010)

only pulling you leg steve! I know i should behave!   :text-imsorry:


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

Hah   No need   I was translating and chuckling at the English-Japanese-English re-translation randomness 

I wish I knew how to read/speak Japanese.  I work at a large university and as a staff member I get learning credits.  I might see if there are any Japanese courses I could take 



Annnyway... back on topic      Did my first water change this morning.  I somehow feel I should of done one earlier than today, but that's better than my usual form    I'll plan to do water changes on perhaps Sunday/Monday and Thursday/Friday.  It was quite good though.  It took 15 minutes all in, with some faffing about.


----------



## NeilW (12 Mar 2010)

I do my water changes on my little nano with a jug, don't know if that could speed it up for you at all.  When I pour it back in I pour it in a glass ramekin so it doesn't disturb the soil.


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> èåœçš„å‘³é“ã€‚



What's with the smell of the carrots?


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Mar 2010)

Looking at the tank yesterday, it looks like the HC is growing, but seems quite slow.  I'm contemplating trimming the long stems that I planted but they look a little scraggy towards the base.  I'm going to give it another week I think, and see what happens 

Will try to post a pic tonight!


----------



## Gill (16 Mar 2010)

mine has rooted aswell, and looks alot better after the initial melt.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Mar 2010)

Pics as of about an hour ago:


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

The HC seems to be growing a little, but it's very slow.  I've had some melt as well.  I'm considering buying a pot of HC at TGM tomorrow to bulk this up.  I think I'll trim all the long stems back and plant the new in larger clumps and see how I get on...

I've got to get on the water changes again.  I've let it slip lately!  Stupidly, it's not like it takes that long to do!  I also have a clump of HM floating about in the tank at the moment waiting to go somewhere else!

More pics later I guess


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

Trimmed nearly all of the HC today and then cheated.  Added two new pots of HC I bought at TGM on Saturday.  The HC I had was just struggling so much!

I trimmed down the long stems, and only removed a small proportion of them.  I then planted up the two new pots, cutting into small plugs still in the rockwool.  After, I did some more maintenance (starting to get some diatoms on one side) and a good waterchange.

I've also added some Hemianthus Micranthemoides at the back right.  I had some floating around that SamC very kindly sent me recently.  I had plans for it but they didn't take off.  I thought about it for a while and decided to plant it up.  I also had a couple of random stems in with the HM.  Not totally sure what they are, but could be something like L. arcuata.  There are literally 2 stems, so I'll see how it does and trim/re-plant to thicken it up 

I'll get some photos later when the lights are on


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2010)

ahh steve. they could well be rotala nanjeshan  

look foward to seeing the update. it is looking sweet!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

Been playing with photos this eve and this is about the best I can get with limited lighting available:


----------



## Jase (5 Apr 2010)

Looks good with more HC, and the stems, has the HC spread much or is it mostly the new pots?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

It's mostly new.  It hadn't spread at all to be honest.  Many of the stems had a fair bit of melted leaves, but also new leaves growing, just in the wrong places.  I've trimmed most of them back, leaving what I could in place.  The darker looking single stems you can make out in the photo are the old HC stems.

I can't help thinking I need more light.  We'll see how the new HC gets on I guess


----------



## bumcrumb (7 Apr 2010)

im loving the look of this scape, fingers crossed the hc grows well


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2010)

Nice tank Steve, once the HC fills in shoudl be great 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys   I finally managed to fix the Metal Halide I've posted about in the lighting section (corroded bulb socket needed replacing).  It was a real ball ache to fix, so the first thing I did was suspend it over this little tank! 

My favourite angle:




Halide suspended using a bike maintenance stand and a shower curtain rail (with shower curtain attached!)




I'm going to leave it on for an hour or so and see if any of the plants react to the stronger light.


----------



## Mrmikey (29 Oct 2010)

Hi, like what you've done with this tank be great to see it in a month or so. I'll be interested to see how you get on with the HC under the superfish 18w. Im thinking my 2x11w arcpods arent really that good on my 30l.


----------



## sanj (29 Oct 2010)

I havent noticed Steve on this forum for a while.


----------



## roge21 (29 Oct 2010)

Looking very good


----------

